# Hobby 600FM - any reports/knowledge?



## DonMac (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of trading my lovely Elddis Autostratus for a smaller Hobby 600fm as my chidrens requirements don't run to "caravanning" Cheek!!

Anyone have any comments on the Hobby 600fm, as its rather expensive for the age etc. Resaleability seems to be an issue....is that true etc....


----------

